# Is it against the rules to ask how many of each unit type I can take in a HE army?



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Like Rare; Special etc..?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the army book tells you anyway though


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Stella.. I don't own it and if you see my thread on starting a HE army you will see I have an idea in mind, and want to see if it is even possible before I get into it.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

While we can't really go into specifics, High Elves have a different force organization than any other army. 

Basically, you're allowed to take more Special and Rare choices at lower points levels than any other army, and aren't required to bring as many Core units at a given points level. Like any army, though, you have to bring core units, and there's no maximum number of Core units you can bring to the table. Theoretically, if you were playing a large enough game, you could bring a hundred units of Core troops. 

From your other thread, I can basically repeat myself and suggest the Battallion as your best starting point, even if you want to make the army mostly mounted. You'll still need the archers (and probably the Lorthern Seaguard) to fill your Core requirements, and Silver Helms can be converted into Dragon Princes fairly easily if you want to go that direction with the army.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

HE have less core, double the rare and a few extra special choices then other armies would allow (hero/lords are the same)... the result is that you can get away without thinking too much about core but will need to get lots of special choices to carry your army (though the army book is obviously the first step).


----------

